# Trap training



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but i cant find any post. How exactly do you train your birds to trap as soon as they come in? I have been told they should fly for around 2 hours when loft flying and come home and trap. Mine just want to hang out on the roofs and not trap till late evening.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I shake a can with feed in it every single day before i feed. YB's once use to this method I only let out before feeding, and they are fed light so they will always have an interest in eating whe i shake the can. Now I dont know all the details to your problem so I will suggest what i know.

If your able the best you can try to keep a feeding schedule so the birds can get use to a routine. Stucture is good. Sick pigeons wont loft fly to much if at all, over fed pigeons usually dont either. I also do not think pigeons like to hang out in a loft that is over crowded since it leads to stress/illness.

If it were me I would not feed them anything today all day. Water yes would be readily available. I would go back to square one when i release them for morning exercise, let them out for 30-45 min and call them back in. But if they are all out flying for a longer time I would call them in as soon as they land. I think its important to get them use to landing and then going in to eat. I know its easy to feel bad at first for the ones who dont go in right away and have less to eat but its for their own good. This needs to happen everytime you let them out to loft fly and when you train, and its everytime for YB's. OB's from my experience go in their own usually due to a nest poistion or mate they miss. The only way YB's seem to listen is when there hungry, if you over feed them forget about it, you will be wasting your time.

They need to know your in charge and focus most of your time on the birds that do take to your methods since I believe the birds that do what they want instead of what you want only bring gray hair. I would also never open loft your YB"s. Scheduled Exercise/training and rest is all they need at this stage. Good Luck!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Food is the trick! Let them loft fly HUNGRY! I bet you anything that if you don't feed them for one day just with water the next day you loft fly them they will fight to get in the loft. Don't over feed your birds that's one of the reasons birds would just hang around outside cause they are not hungry.


----------



## Yusufari (Dec 18, 2014)

I have never seen my pigeons fly for two hours it is weird to me .teach me on how to train them to do so


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Yusufari said:


> I have never my pigeons fly for two hours it is weird to me .teach me on how to train them to do so


It takes time with young birds, you can flag them when they try to land on or near your loft swing a flag with a long pole and make them fly more some times I make a loud noise with two metal trash can tops banging them together and they keep flying.


----------

